# April 12 Buckeye Dog Auction / OH Puppy Mill-2 Golden Females



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Crosspost:

Does anyone have Ohio GR contacts 
who may be interested in going to the auction and saving/buying these
2 female goldens?


Dear Companion Pet Lovers ~



April 12, 2008 Buckeye Dog Auction. Below is a summary of the 364* companions* expected to be placed on the auction block beginning at 9:30 AM *(137 males, 227 females)*:



1. Boston Terrier (11 males, 22 females)

2. Shelties (4 males, 9 females)

3. Miniature Schnauzers (5 males, 5 females)

4. Japanese Chin (0 male, 1 female)

5. Pomeranian (9 males, 12 females)


6. French Bulldog (1 male, 2 females)

7. Pekingese (1 male, 2 females)

8. Silky Terrier (3 males, 2 females)


9. Chihuahua (1 male, 2 females)

10. Miniature Pinchers (2 males, 0 females)

11. Affenpincher (1 male, 0 females)


12. Boxer (5 males, 8 females)

13. Lhasa Apso (1 male, 0 females)

14. Cocker Spaniel (5 males, 8 females)


15. Bichon (0 males, 4 females)

16. Shihtzu (16 males, 12 females)


17. Shihtzu/Silky (0 male, 1 female)

18. Havanese (7 males, 10 females)

19. Pugs (9 males, 15 females)

20. Cairn Terrier (1 male, 1 female)

21. Maltese (7 males, 15 females)

22. Westies (0 males, 1 female)


23. Brussels Griffon (0 males, 2 females)

24. Mini Dachshund (0 male, 1 female)

25. Dachshund (3 males, 5 females)

26. Fox Terrier (0 males, 2 females)

27. Toy Fox Terrier (0 males, 1 female)

28. Scotties (5 males, 2 females)

29. Papillon (1 male, 1 female)

30. Cavaliers (9 males, 19 females)

31. Coton (5 males, 9 females)

32. Mini Toy Poodles (5 males, 8 females)

33. Standard Poodles (4 males, 7 females)

34. Yorkies (5 males, 19 females)

35. English Bulldgs (1 male, 6 females)

36. Basset Hounds (1 male, 1 female)

37. Beagle (0 male, 2 females)

38. Springer Spaniel (1 male, 0 female)

*39. Golden Retriever (0 male, 2 females)*

40. Bulldog (0 male, 1 female)

41. Mixed Breeds (8 males, 7 females)



April 12 is also the day of "Taste of Holmes County Tour" sponsored by Amish Culture Tours (330-893-3248 - www.amishtoursofohi o.com). As you might expect, a tour of dog breeding kennels is not among the list of activities planned for this event!



Remaining Buckeye Dog Auctions. Below are the 2008 dates for the remaining Buckeye Dog Auctions (all Saturday dates):



May 31st

Aug. 30th

Oct. 25th 

Dec. 13th 



Stay tuned for more details...



Ohio Puppy Mill Bills (S.B. 173 and H.B. 223). Be sure to visit the "Legislation" page on www.BanOhioDogAucti ons.com for the latest update regarding these proposed bills.



Scrubbing Dogs to Save Lives.Continuing the momentum following last Friday's Oprah segment on puppy mills, PetPals at Ohio Wesleyan University (OWU) will be holding a dog wash fundraiser on Sunday, April 13 from 11-2 PM EST at Bark Til Dark Dog Park (Delaware, OH) to help raise awareness of the relationship between OH dog auctions, puppy mills and homeless dogs awaiting adoption in our state's local shelters and pounds. All proceeds from their dog wash, "Pet Lover's Gift Basket" raffle, t-shirt (just $10!) and homemade bake sales will be donated to Companion Animal Protection Society - http://www.caps- web.org/ and Humane Society of Delaware County - http://www.delaware cohumanesoc. org/. 


As an additional show of support, Columbus Top Dogs will be matching dollar-for-dollar (up to a maximum total of $500) for each organization. Area shelters and rescue groups will also be at the dog park showcasing companions available for adoption. To learn more about this event, please visit the "Events" page at www.BarkTilDarkDogP ark.com or contact Event Chair Pooja Dutt at [email protected] edu. 


The Bark Heard Around the World.For many years, Puppymillrescue Inc. has taken in the abused, malnourished, old, young and sickly from the mills of Missouri, Oklahoma, Texas, Ohio, Pennsylvania and many other states. Now they find they no longer have to leave their homes in upstate NY to transport dogs in need from the mills - they're right in their own backyard and spreading rapidly. 


To educate citizens about the horrific abuse taking place in those "beautiful white barns", Puppymill Rescue Inc. invites animal advocates from across the country to participate in the “The Bark Heard Around the World” to be held at the Yates County Fairgrounds in Penn Yan, NY from 10AM - 4PM on Sat., May 17th, 2008. To learn more about this event, please visit http://www.puppymil lrescue.com/ bark.htm.



Mary O'Connor-Shaver
Cell: 614-271-8248
Columbus Top Dogs (Shure Pets)
http://www.columbus topdogs.com
http://www.BanOhioD ogAuctions. com


There are 45 cats and dogs for every person born. Only 1 out of 10 dogs born ever get a home. Only 1 out of 12 cats born ever find a home. 800 dogs & cats are KILLED each HOUR in the U.S, because there are not enough homes for them. Opt to adopt. Don't buy from a pet store!

I donate ALL profits from the sale of our premium products and accessories to local animal protection groups!

P.S. You or someone you know has requested you be added to the Columbus Top Dogs email list. If you do not want to receive emails from columbustopdogs. com, please reply and put "remove from list" in subject. Thank you


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bumping Up


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just forwarded this to my contact at ESRA ( springer rescue). It is mind boggling to me the number of animals listed. I think if I lived closer I would have to go and pull as many of the sporting dogs as I could..... and I would probably ( seriously ) need some therapy afterwards to deal with the post traumatic stress. Either that or be in jail for dealing with those puppy millers in my own way ( yeah.... and I'm of the make love, not war generation !).


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kerribear*

Kerribear:

Do you mean you need someone to go save and buy these 2 Golden Ret. Females to go to a rescue?

Did you call and email the Ohio Golden Ret. Rescues? I would definitely call since this is tomorrow. It would be a great idea to let them know.

Here Call of the six in Ohio!

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm in TN if I can be of any assistance....any update on what happened with this???


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm in Indiana, about 15 min from the Ohio border. If this were not posted on this forum I would have thought it was some kind of sick joke. Where did all these dogs come from? Why an auction? I asked about this at the shelter I volunteer at and no one there has heard anything about this. Were all these dogs taken from breeders by the county because they had too many dogs? I don't get it. When and where did this take place? I need details please. What's to stop any other miller from adopting these dogs?


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I just spent the last hour reading all that I could on this and I'm sick to my stomach! I've known about Amish mills but I had know idea about these auctions! Sick! Sick! Sick! If there is anything I can do to help PLEASE let me know! I just sent the link to my friend who bought a puppy from a pet store last year because she felt good about them telling her that they only get pups from good "local" breeders. Thats's what pet stores always say around here, they have their employees brainwashed too! When are people going to learn!!! Thanks to whoever posted this!

If you work in a petstore that sells animals YOU are just as bad as the puppy millers! ( A group of friends and I passed this note out to every person we could find in our city who works in a pet store along with pictures of dogs in mills.) Hopefully the guilt will set in. Probably not, they are brainwashed idiots.


----------

